
Ask HN: Anyone using flutter in favour of electron to build prod desktop apps? - tomerbd
- Anyone using flutter in favour of electron for side projects for desktop apps?<p>- If so what is your impression especially if you have used both?<p>- Do you have all that you need out of flutter for desktop that you could have gotten in electron?<p>- Is it faster to build in flutter or in electron?<p>- Do you have all the components you need?<p>- Is there enough support?<p>- Do you find easily answers in google?<p>- Do you feel like it&#x27;s immature?<p>- Do you regret and wish you used the other?<p>- In terms of development speed is one 1,2,3X the other?<p>- Is tooling mature for any?<p>- For CRUD applications what would you recommend?
======
orestesgaolin
I use Flutter Desktop for my presentations. It's faster to make presentation
in Flutter for me. Especially after several presentations already done I have
my custom "framework" and a lot of helper methods for animation or
transitions. You just need to clone desktop embedding repo and have fun with
example.

Now with plugins for notifications and file access I think about porting one
of password managers to Flutter Desktop. This would take a lot of work but
might be a great case for lightweight crossplatform password manager.

~~~
tomerbd
it's faster for you to make presentations in flutter rather than standard
presentation softwares (ppt, google draw etc)? :)

~~~
orestesgaolin
When I have some helper widgets then yes. Some things are really hard to do
(e.g. stepping through animations), but other are very easy (responsive
layout, so I can present the same file on 4:3, 16:9 or other ratios).

~~~
tomerbd
Interesting... Do you embeed then the animation in a standard presentation
(like PPT or something n like that) if so how?

~~~
orestesgaolin
No, everything is done with Flutter

